# Αναζήτηση συνεργάτιδας!



## weballey (Dec 25, 2015)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους/όλες και χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και κάθε ευτυχία!

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος, για μια αγγελία-αναζήτηση συνεργάτιδας, 
αλλά βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ και είπα να δοκιμάσω!

Αναζητώ γυναίκα που να έχει μητρική γλώσσα κάποια ξένη γλώσσα (Αγγλικά, Γαλλικά, Ισπανικά, Γερμανικά) για μετάφραση παιδικών κειμένων (κλασσικά παραμύθια, μύθοι του Αισώπου) και αφήγηση.
Τα κείμενα και η αφήγηση, θα χρησιμοποιηθούν σε εφαρμογή για Android (η εφαρμογή "τρέχει" ήδη στα Ελληνικά - wwww.e-granny.net).

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους με υγεία!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2015)

Καλώς όρισες και χρόνια πολλά!

Μια απορία: Γιατί η μετάφραση και η αφήγηση πρέπει να γίνουν από το ίδιο άτομο -- άρα περιορίζεις μόνο σε γυναίκες και τους δύο αυτούς ρόλους. Αν η μετάφραση γίνει από άντρα, αλλά η αφήγηση από γυναίκα;


----------



## weballey (Dec 25, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά Αλεξάνδρα.

Καταρχάς, την αφήγηση τη θέλω με γυναικεία φωνή και όχι αντρική.
Άρα, έφυγε ο ένας ρόλος....
Αν αυτός που θα κάνει την αφήγηση είναι άλλος από αυτόν που θα τα μεταφράσει, θα έχω μπέρδεμα στους ρόλους του project.
Αν θες, κάνε τον κόπο και δες το project στα ελληνικά (www.e-granny.net).

Αν η αφήγηση γίνει από μια γυναίκα και τα κείμενα της τα έχει μεταφράσει ο άντρας της ή ο γείτονας της δεν με νοιάζει.
Αρκεί τα κείμενα να είναι σωστά.
Και εγώ να έχω συννενοηθεί με ένα άτομο για αυτή τη δουλειά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2015)

Η απορία μου είχε σκοπό να σε βοηθήσει, και να βοηθήσει τους πιθανούς συνεργάτες σου. Κατάλαβα ότι οπωσδήποτε η αφηγήτρια πρέπει να είναι γυναίκα, αλλά ο μεταφραστής, όπως λες κι εσύ, μπορεί να είναι και άντρας, αλλά πρέπει να αποτελούν ομάδα που εκπροσωπείται από ένα άτομο. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα βρεθεί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2015)

Το πώς θα συντονίσεις το πρότζεκτ είναι βεβαίως δικό σου θέμα. 
Σίγουρα όμως ξέρεις ότι άλλο εκφωνητής, άλλο μεταφραστής. Ο εκφωνητής είναι ηθοποιός, ξέρει από άρθρωση και έκφραση. Ο μεταφραστής γνωρίζει πολύ καλά και τις δύο γλώσσες (ιδανικά η γλώσσα-στόχος είναι η μητρική του και οπωσδήποτε την γνωρίζει πάρα πολύ καλά) και γνωρίζει πώς να μεταφέρει κείμενα από τη μία γλώσσα στην άλλη. Είναι σπάνιο να βρεις και τις δύο αυτές ιδιότητες σε ένα άτομο και να είναι πραγματικά καλό και στα δύο (εκφώνηση και μετάφραση). Αν επιμείνεις να θες δύο σε ένα, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα γίνει μέτρια ή κακή δουλειά σε έναν από τους δύο τομείς. 
Εγώ δούλεψα φέτος σε ένα παρόμοιο πρότζεκτ, και οι αρμοδιότητες ήταν χωριστές: μια ηθοποιός έκανε την εκφώνηση, δύο μεταφράστριες ασχοληθήκαμε με τη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν εξίσου καλό το αποτέλεσμα αν η ηθοποιός είχε κάνει και τη μετάφραση ή αν μια από τις μεταφράστριες έκανε την εκφώνηση. Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν μέτριο, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση - και σίγουρα όχι επαγγελματικό.
Βέβαια, ξαναλέω, είναι καθαρά δικό σου θέμα πώς θες να το χειριστείς και ποιον θα εμπιστευτείς.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 26, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> [...]
> Σίγουρα όμως ξέρεις ότι άλλο εκφωνητής, άλλο μεταφραστής.[...]


Και ξεχωριστή αμοιβή του ενός από του άλλου.  Τις καλημέρες μου, Μελάνη!


----------



## weballey (Feb 24, 2016)

Ισχύει αυτό που λες, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το κείμενο είναι πολύ απλό. Παιδικά παραμύθια.
Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις βγάλει και το Εθνικό για να διαβάσεις όμορφα και με σωστό τρόπο ένα παιδικό παραμύθι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2016)

Εξαρτάται από πόσο επαγγελματικό το θες να είναι το app σου. 
Οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να διαβάζει όμορφα στο υποκειμενικό αυτί κάποιου. Το θέμα είναι να μπορεί να διαβάζει όμορφα στο υποκειμενικό αυτί πολλών.


----------

